# What onroad cars to look at?



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Between the charity race coming up, and the enthusiasm of our new guys getting into the hobby, I got the itch again. I have a grand saved up for the bike, but I can hold off for now on that. I want to go with electric. Since yall have had some time to run at Mikes and see what is working and what isnt, gimme a few good choices to droll over please.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Overall, a good belt drive car seems to be a good choice. Top picks right now are:

* Tamiya TRF415MSX (on pre-order right now, but set to be released by 12/7)
* Corally RDX
* Yokomo MR-4TC BD
* XRAY T2 or the now old FKT1'05
* Hot Bodies Cyclone

Shaft drive wise, which does not seem as popular for asphalt on-road racing, are:

* HPI Pro4/Pro4 Hara Edition
* AE FT TC4
* Yokomo MR-4TC SD
* Tamiya EVO IV

Now those are the top of the line cars out and require little to any hop ups or mods. If you are looking for a good club racer for little cash then these seem like some good choices:

* Tamiya TA05
* Yokomo MR-4TC CGM
* AE Team TC4
* Tamiya TB-02

Of course, some oldie, but still great racers are:

* Losi XXX-S G+ - you can get these for $189 NEW at Stormer Hobbies!
* AE Team/FT TC3 - still being run and sold all over!
* Tamiya TA04/414MS
* XRAY T1R

That ought to give you enough to think about! HAHAHA!! I'd like to nab a Tamiya TRF415MSX kit, but just gonna have to see where the fundage is in a week or so. Kind of got jacked by our wonderful eletric company! **** YOU RELIANT AND CENTERPOINT!!

PD2


----------



## Tol Thomas (Feb 18, 2005)

Any top of the line touring car is capable of winning, just depends on what parts are at which hobby shop you shop at the most Gary.


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

biff..........check with todd manchester............he has a car for sale at mikes hobby shop. call there and ask for phillip......281-577-8250


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Thanks guys. I did a little looking around today.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I like the XRay. I did last time I looked and asked. LOL I looked for the last thread when I brought this up but couldnt find it. I might as well get a new servo, the old Novak TC might need retirement, 3 packs, I sold my t-30 and ps, need a charger, got the radio, need 4 sets of 22Rs and 27Rs, what am I missing?

10x2?


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> I like the XRay. I did last time I looked and asked. LOL I looked for the last thread when I brought this up but couldnt find it. I might as well get a new servo, the old Novak TC might need retirement, 3 packs, I sold my t-30 and ps, need a charger, got the radio, need 4 sets of 22Rs and 27Rs, what am I missing?
> 
> 10x2?


The TC would be fine, but if you do replace it look to LRP, Tekin, or if you stick with Novak, grab the GTX or the new GTS. Charger wise you will be surprised how well the DuraTrax ICE charger does for you - for $129 from Tower and all the things it does you its like having a CE PitBull on crack!

On the tires, I'd also add 36R's - I had some 28's and they just did not feel as good for me once the day heated up.

On the motor, yeah, a 10X2 or even a 12x1 or 10x1 - Revolution motors were on sale at Stormer for like $49.95. Also look at the EPIC Shock motor line - that is what Tol was running and having good success with out at Mike's.

Woohoo!!

Git R Dun!
PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I cant find the T2. I dont like the AE or the Losi. The Tamiya, well, its a Tamiya. LOL Im going to look around for the Yok.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> I cant find the T2. I dont like the AE or the Losi. The Tamiya, well, its a Tamiya. LOL Im going to look around for the Yok.


The T2 is on pre-order right now - go to SpeedTech or Champ R/C and you can get your name on the pre-order list for when its released officially.

The Yokomo BD and SD's can also be picked up at SpeedTech - seem to be relatively cheaper than most places.

Good luck with the search!
PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I called a shop today, several times actually, and was slightly dissapointed with the service. First time that happened, but my "Regular" guy is on vacation I guess. There goes my discount.  Im into supporting my LHS but driving clear to Mikes with my limited schedule will be tough. BTW. Their still racing on Sundays?

Randy's is close to work................


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I just called Matt at Mikes. He highly recommended the Hot Bodies Cyclone. Man, the price is pretty high. Im calling back. LOL


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I just called back and talked to Matt. Im only working 8 hour days this week, so I get off at 1:00 pm. Somebody stop me. LOL


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

$520 for a roller, sheese! I dunno. I dont like the purple either.


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

Just get the X-Ray and be happy with it.


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

cant go wrong with an X-RAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!

X- RAY RULES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ronnie


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Especially since there are soooo many FKT1'05 for sale! Keep shopping bro!

PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

PD2 said:


> Especially since there are soooo many FKT1'05 for sale! Keep shopping bro!
> 
> PD2


Thats what Ill prolly do. Smeed will back at the shop Friday, Ill call him first thing and get it ordered.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Hi Mongo!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

This car is shweet!

http://www.teamxray.com/teamxray/products/proddesc.php?prod_id=1281&kategoria=0

I like the option for making the front diff a one way, which is probably needed at Mikes huh?

I know there are some naysayers out there that dont belive Im back, but I am. Sometimes, I just need some time off and away from RC. Decemeber 22nd is my last day at work for the year and I should be ready to run by then. My plans are to hit the track for a few days during the week for some practice and working on set ups, race a couple of Saturdays. if anyone is open for the weekdays, post up.

Down the road and into next year it looks like bussiness as usual again, working most Saturdays and Sundays may be my only chance to race. Matt says if we can get enough folks that he will have more Sunday racing.

IM BACK! :slimer:


----------



## zxeric (Feb 22, 2005)

It will be SUPER hard to be able to get anyone to order you a new FkK05...... Used is you best bet. And the american kit doesnt come with the multi-diff either.............. We're getting robbed on the T2 also that way.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

zxeric said:


> It will be SUPER hard to be able to get anyone to order you a new FkK05...... Used is you best bet. And the american kit doesnt come with the multi-diff either.............. We're getting robbed on the T2 also that way.


What do you suggest Eric?

Man, I wanted the XRay.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Biff, you know you want a Yok, LOL. And I think the new one comes with a front one-way. Seriously, if you just wanna come race you can borrow my spare MR4TC. I have a JR Xr3i for it so it's a decent radio too. You're on your own for batteries though.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

cjtamu said:


> Biff, you know you want a Yok, LOL. And I think the new one comes with a front one-way. Seriously, if you just wanna come race you can borrow my spare MR4TC. I have a JR Xr3i for it so it's a decent radio too. You're on your own for batteries though.


Id rather run the MR4TC with belts. LOL What about the XRay tk04 used? Might have a deal on that!

Chris, I got radios, I got radios out the kagzoo! My keeper is the 3PS.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Gary said:


> Id rather run the MR4TC with belts. LOL What about the XRay tk04 used? Might have a deal on that!


 Huh? The MR4TC is belt drive. I have a World's Edition and then the spare isn't quite as fancy but still drives great. Cristian actually built the Worlds car and I just copied it when I built the other. The new Yok is a belt drive car also, they ditched the shaft. Great looking design but I haven't seen one run yet. I've loved every Yok I've had (I had a gasser also) but their customer support (alleged) bites. Which means nobody in the US drives them, which means nobody stocks parts and you always have to carry spares with you. I have a box full, LOL.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

cjtamu said:


> Huh? The MR4TC is belt drive. I have a World's Edition and then the spare isn't quite as fancy but still drives great. Cristian actually built the Worlds car and I just copied it when I built the other. The new Yok is a belt drive car also, they ditched the shaft. Great looking design but I haven't seen one run yet. I've loved every Yok I've had (I had a gasser also) but their customer support (alleged) bites. Which means nobody in the US drives them, which means nobody stocks parts and you always have to carry spares with you. I have a box full, LOL.


The MR-4TC BD is a belt driven car. The MR-4TC SD is a shaft driven car and you can get both still. The BD is setup, supposedly, for asphalt racing. I think there is one or two people at Mike's who has the BD, if I'm not mistaken.

Me? I just sent my payment off for my new TRF415MSX chassis kit! Should arrive in 3-5 days!

PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I cant seem to find the MR4TC BD on the net, well, except the Yok site. If its much cheaper than the XRay, I could do that.


----------



## zxeric (Feb 22, 2005)

http://www.speedtechrc.com/store/ebproductdetail.asp?catmainid=120&id=4882

$399 and its in stock.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

The more I look around, the more I get that guilty feeling about spending that much money. LOL
How well does the Losi XXXS + compete?


----------



## zxeric (Feb 22, 2005)

The XXX-S G+ is GREAT car. I sold mine right after I got the Fk04 . I really would have hung on to it but I really dont race enough to keep that many cars..


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Biff, the one time I ran at Mike's, Tol won and I finished 2nd. Tol was driving an older Losi (XXX-S I think) and I was driving my Yok. You can still compete with an older car.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

cjtamu said:


> Biff, the one time I ran at Mike's, Tol won and I finished 2nd. Tol was driving an older Losi (XXX-S I think) and I was driving my Yok. You can still compete with an older car.


The one time I ran with Tol at Mike's he won that race to - and there were FT TC4's and even a Tamiya EVO IV there.

Still a good car for sure!
PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Thanks so much for your help guys. I stopped by HobbyTown on the way home. The Losi ended up being an RTR, that ends that. LOL But I picked up a TC4. At $200, I figure why not? If I like the car I can upgrade it to the FT. But it gets me that much closer to racing. Plus I was able to pick up some tires, body, paint new wires and a cap for my Cyclone TC and a Futaba 9402. I walked out of the shop for under $400 which aint too bad. Im allmost set. The charger I have, I can get by with for now, all I need is a couple of packs and a motor and Im ready to rock babY! 

Im spent about half an hour talking with Jeff there at HobbyTown. He is pretty cool and I like his thoughts on the rc world around us. You can tell he talks to Chris alot. LOL He said he will run the charity race. Wish I would of took some flyers up there, but stopping in was a spur of the moment decision.

Welp, I got my pit table set up and am about to open the box and start building the car. I brought the camera home from work and I thought I would start a thread on building a new car. Go through kinda step by step as I build it. Since we have some new guys here, it might be educational for them and even you old timers might learn something. Should be fun.

Thanks guys for yalls help. Were about to make the RC world a better place, or mess it up! :slimer:


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Saw the pics, looks like fun. I think I'm going to take minis apart and put them back together tomorrow and go race them on Sunday. Jeff's a good guy and a good driver.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Congrats on the new car Gary!! Had that car for a little while back in June - traded RH for it and then sold it since he wanted into off-road. He said it was a great car - I bet he can give you some insight into if.

PD2


----------



## Cope (Oct 11, 2005)

Gary said:


> Thanks so much for your help guys. I stopped by HobbyTown on the way home. The Losi ended up being an RTR, that ends that. LOL But I picked up a TC4. At $200, I figure why not? If I like the car I can upgrade it to the FT. But it gets me that much closer to racing. Plus I was able to pick up some tires, body, paint new wires and a cap for my Cyclone TC and a Futaba 9402. I walked out of the shop for under $400 which aint too bad. Im allmost set. The charger I have, I can get by with for now, all I need is a couple of packs and a motor and Im ready to rock babY!
> 
> Im spent about half an hour talking with Jeff there at HobbyTown. He is pretty cool and I like his thoughts on the rc world around us. You can tell he talks to Chris alot. LOL He said he will run the charity race. Wish I would of took some flyers up there, but stopping in was a spur of the moment decision.
> 
> ...


Which Hobby Town, Hwy 6 @ W. Airport?


----------



## zxeric (Feb 22, 2005)

PD2 said:


> The one time I ran with Tol at Mike's he won that race to - and there were FT TC4's and even a Tamiya EVO IV there.
> 
> Still a good car for sure!
> PD2


I used to go round n round with people on this topic about motorcycles when I rode....... Its pretty much the DRIVER who dictates whos going to win not the car. So regardless if there was a shiny new Evo IV and a 3yr old 414, the better driver will almost ALWAYS win.......


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

zxeric said:


> I used to go round n round with people on this topic about motorcycles when I rode....... Its pretty much the DRIVER who dictates whos going to win not the car. So regardless if there was a shiny new Evo IV and a 3yr old 414, the better driver will almost ALWAYS win.......


You got that right! Its the guitar player or musician that can pick up anything - from a Epiphone to a PRS - and make it cry out the most awesome music. Or the extremely talented driving skills of a racer that can race almost anything from truck series to NASCAR. It all boils down to the God given talent of the driver as to who will win in the end.

In the mean time, ain't great to play with new toys?!?!?!:birthday2

PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Cope said:


> Which Hobby Town, Hwy 6 @ W. Airport?


Cope, yup! Its pretty close to me.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

PD2 said:


> Congrats on the new car Gary!! Had that car for a little while back in June - traded RH for it and then sold it since he wanted into off-road. He said it was a great car - I bet he can give you some insight into if.
> 
> PD2


Good. I could use some set up help. Im going box stock to start with. Im even using the kit shock oil. LOL


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

zxeric said:


> I used to go round n round with people on this topic about motorcycles when I rode....... Its pretty much the DRIVER who dictates whos going to win not the car. So regardless if there was a shiny new Evo IV and a 3yr old 414, the better driver will almost ALWAYS win.......


Your exactly right Eric. Im gonna race with a plastic car and most likely Ill get a machine wound motor. Look at it this way. Guys like Matt Francis dont use a graphite chassis, he prefers the plastic one becuase it has the right amount of flex to it. As long as I build the car right, no binds etc, get the set up right and tune the motor like I allways can , Ill be just fine. 

The most important things in winning races are the right tires, and the confidence in knowing you can win.


----------



## Cope (Oct 11, 2005)

Gary said:


> Cope, yup! Its pretty close to me.


I'm new to R/C. Iwwas out there last Saturday speaking to a gray haired gentleman. I was impressed with their set up. I have mainly dealt with M&M in the past mainly because they are close to the house.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Ive spent a small fortune at M&M too. LOL Had my first race there too. In 94.

The guys at HobbyTown are pretty cool. They dont carry the high end stuff though. But they will order for ya. What kind of car you got?


----------



## Cope (Oct 11, 2005)

Gary said:


> Ive spent a small fortune at M&M too. LOL Had my first race there too. In 94.
> 
> The guys at HobbyTown are pretty cool. They dont carry the high end stuff though. But they will order for ya. What kind of car you got?


I don't have one, I bought one for my 5 year old grandson as a reward for good behavior at school. I wound up getting him a Traxxas Bandit. I wanted to get something better than the Radio Shcak toys, but I had no idea what it cost to get to the next level.

We can run it at his school on the soccer field after school or on their parking lot on weekends, so I got a set of slicks and spare wheels at Hobby Lobby. We just picked it up last Friday afterenoon, and as we got to the counter M&M had a power failure, so we had to do the deal in the dark. Jonathan got a kick out of all the models, especially the train layout.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Cope said:


> I don't have one, I bought one for my 5 year old grandson as a reward for good behavior at school. I wound up getting him a Traxxas Bandit. I wanted to get something better than the Radio Shcak toys, but I had no idea what it cost to get to the next level.
> 
> We can run it at his school on the soccer field after school or on their parking lot on weekends, so I got a set of slicks and spare wheels at Hobby Lobby. We just picked it up last Friday afterenoon, and as we got to the counter M&M had a power failure, so we had to do the deal in the dark. Jonathan got a kick out of all the models, especially the train layout.


Your a good man Cope. In the 11 years of racing RC cars, I have never seen a kid who is into the hobby get into drugs and trouble. Its just like fishing and hunting with the kids.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Biff, get a v-brush motor (Peak Vantage, Fantom Vortex, I forget what Orion calls theirs). The life on those things is amazing, you can go 30 runs without ever having to cut it. Should be able to pick one up for around $50. There's a 10T limit at Mike's so don't get too crazy.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

cjtamu said:


> Biff, get a v-brush motor (Peak Vantage, Fantom Vortex, I forget what Orion calls theirs). The life on those things is amazing, you can go 30 runs without ever having to cut it. Should be able to pick one up for around $50. There's a 10T limit at Mike's so don't get too crazy.


The Orions are Revolutions - they have signature and non signature series too. Check out the CheckPoint ones too - seem to be the hotest motor now too.

PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Anything wrong with the big "T"?


----------



## zxeric (Feb 22, 2005)

Trinity Cobalt is good but I've heard better things about the Epic Shock.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Not sure of T has joined the v-brush revolution yet. I haven't been racing so I haven't kept up. But if they have one, I've rarely seen anything wrong with a Trinity motor.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

zxeric said:


> Trinity Cobalt is good but I've heard better things about the Epic Shock.


Actually, Trinity is killing the current Cobalt line and the Cobalt 2 or Co2 is coming - basically, it will be the Cobalt can with the EPIC Shock end bell. Supposed to be a better performer overall.

PD2


----------



## Tol Thomas (Feb 18, 2005)

The Epic Shock or the CObalt 2 are very similar in design. Both have almost the exact same can and endbell with just slight variation to the brushes I think. The Cobalt 2 might have a oval shaped brush instead of the P-94 square or otagon shaped brush.

Gary if you do get the Epic Shock or the Cobalt 2(when it is released), get a 10X2 round wire, the flat wire is better for lower turns and slightly tighter tracks, the round will be way better for Mike's.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Tol Thomas said:


> The Epic Shock or the CObalt 2 are very similar in design. Both have almost the exact same can and endbell with just slight variation to the brushes I think. The Cobalt 2 might have a oval shaped brush instead of the P-94 square or otagon shaped brush.
> 
> Gary if you do get the Epic Shock or the Cobalt 2(when it is released), get a 10X2 round wire, the flat wire is better for lower turns and slightly tighter tracks, the round will be way better for Mike's.


Im an Epic can kind of guy. Thanks bro!


----------

